# Angeln An Der Our In Luxemburg



## saja22 (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der erfahrenen Angler hier helfen. Ich möchte mit meinem Vater dieses WE zum Angeln an die OUR fahren. Einen noch für dieses Jahr gültigen FES für Luxemburg haben wir. Nun meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich die sogenannte Erlaubnis zur Grundstücksbetretung oder gibt es an der OUR auch Stellen wo wir ohne angeln können? 
Wäre über Antworten sehr erfreut und bin jetzt schon dankbar für jede Hilfe!

PS: An der OUR kann man ja jetzt schon auf Brassen angeln, laut dem Gesetz!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln An Der Our In Luxemburg*

Hallo,

der Binnengewässerschein bringt dir an der Our nichts. Da brauchst du den Grenzgewässerschein und die Erlaubnis des Pächters. Leider weiß niemand genau wer wie wo was gepachtet hat. Und so bekommst du auch nicht die Erkaubnis vom Pächter. Wenn du mal nachdenken würdest würdest du wissen das Friedfische Sommerlaicher sind....und somit erst Schonzeit haben. Müssten eigtl. ab dem 1 Mai geschützt sein.

Edit: Friedfische alle Schonzeit bis 15 Juni, Brassen gibt es keine ist ein Bach und Karausche ist eh in ganz Lux. ganzjährig geschützt.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln An Der Our In Luxemburg*

Hallo,
du brauchst dafür, wie Flo bereits geschrieben hat, den Grenzgewässerschein, sprich den gelben FES.
Um herauszufinden, wer welchen Abschnitt gepachtet hat, geht ihr am besten zur Gemeindeverwaltung in Vianden.
An der Our darf man momentan nur auf Bafos und Äschen angeln.
mfg Andy


----------

